# Advice required on package for IT Director



## tintinherge (Oct 15, 2010)

I have an offer from a company in Dubai to join as their IT Director - I have around 10 years of UK experience at middle-management level.

I have a suspicion that their offer is very low (as the current market conditions are not too good - more people out there looking for a job) and want to get your views on if I should seriously consider walking away from the offer. 

For comparison reasons, my UK salary is £70K per year

Current offer from Dubai company:
Basic: 22K AED
Housing: 7K AED
Car: 3K AED
Total: 32KAED per month
+ Medical Insurance
+ Annual Flight Ticket

I am single and looking to live a good life in Dubai - excellent 2 bedroom flat in a posh area (marina,etc), nice expensive car, eating out most of the days, and so on. 

Will I be able to afford the nice lifestyle on the salary they have quoted, and still be able to make some decent savings?

Really appreciate your views on this.

Many Thanks
Tintin


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

In my opinion, not a good option for you. You will end up in debt making a runner in a year. 

I believe westerners should try to get 1/3 more then your salary at home, plus transportation, accomodations, flights, and medical paid for. And that is for someone living a more relaxed lifestyle not keeping up with the jones. If you have to have the posh things, you may find it difficult as there are way too many $$$$$ expensive places to go instead of just $$$ posh places. Keeping up with the jones's may prove too difficult here for you. 




tintinherge said:


> I have an offer from a company in Dubai to join as their IT Director - I have around 10 years of UK experience at middle-management level.
> 
> I have a suspicion that their offer is very low (as the current market conditions are not too good - more people out there looking for a job) and want to get your views on if I should seriously consider walking away from the offer.
> 
> ...


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

To live the lifestyle you want and enjoy your time in Dubai you can forget about saving anything out of that!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

It`s less than what you are on in the UK so the only benefit is no tax, bit of a no brainer.


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

tintinherge said:


> I have an offer from a company in Dubai to join as their IT Director - I have around 10 years of UK experience at middle-management level.
> 
> I have a suspicion that their offer is very low (as the current market conditions are not too good - more people out there looking for a job) and want to get your views on if I should seriously consider walking away from the offer.
> 
> ...




I suggest you need to add 50% to salary and housing to bring this up to a reasonable level.


----------



## tintinherge (Oct 15, 2010)

It all looks doom and gloom  

What's the absolute minimum I can do it for and still save some? 40K AED per month inclusive of everything? I don't think they will go above that in any circumstances


----------



## tintinherge (Oct 15, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> It`s less than what you are on in the UK so the only benefit is no tax, bit of a no brainer.


Considering the tax savings would be around 30-32%, is it still a no-brainer? Groceries, petrol , and a few other things would also be cheaper in Dubai than in London, while other things might be the same (eating out, cinemas, cars, etc).


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

7k housing is really tight for someone in your position, that will just about get you a small studio (including your utiliites and housing fee) in The Marina. Eating out most nights will cost alot, especially in that area. 40k all in will get you the lifestyle you want here but still very little in savings. The general rule to live comfortably here and make it worthwhile is you should be on at least 1/3rd more than your earnings back home plus ALL your accomadation costs, relocation costs,car, schooling (if you have kids), medical and flights home. Anything less you need to ask why not!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

tintinherge said:


> Groceries, petrol , and a few other things would also be cheaper in Dubai than in London, while other things might be the same (eating out, cinemas, cars, etc).


This must be another Dubai somewhere in La La Land


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

IMHO, they're lowballing.

That roughly translates to about 100K USD ... thats about what a Midlevel / Senior C# developer makes ... 

I would ask for at least 3 times the base of what they're offering ... but then again, there's the certain tax less thing...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Not enough to live the lifestyle you are aiming for. I'd say 30K basic salary minimum and try to make the housing at least 12K per month if you want a 2 bedroom. The car allowance will get you a normal car (4x4) but nothing extraordinary.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Actually 30K is for a regional manager, so make it 40K for a Director!


----------



## zahira1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Whilst I don't know about salaries and so on. After crunching a few numbers you should be at least getting 26119AED a month in salary - they are 4000 shy of that, but on the flip side you aren't paying for your accommodation though.

One thing to consider, would 7000AED a month be enough to cover a upmarket unit/apartment with utilities ie aircon, elec etc a month??


----------



## tintinherge (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your advice. The overall feeling I get is that unless they offer another 30% or so on the basic, its best to stay clear (unless one is desperate, of course)


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Quite right and don't fall for the line 'but it's tax-free'. Whilst there is no income tax in the UAE, that doesn't mean you are automatically exempt from UK income tax at outset. That depends on when you leave the UK and how long you remain 'non-resident for tax purposes'.

Where did you get the idea that The Marina is posh??  Whilst there are a few nice buildings it is mostly high rise tower blocks. It's popular with single people, but there are far more desirable (and posher!) areas in Dubai.
-


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Quite right and don't fall for the line 'but it's tax-free'. Whilst there is no income tax in the UAE, that doesn't mean you are automatically exempt from UK income tax at outset. That depends on when you leave the UK and how long you remain 'non-resident for tax purposes'.
> 
> Where did you get the idea that The Marina is posh??  Whilst there are a few nice buildings it is mostly high rise tower blocks. It's popular with single people, but there are far more desirable (and posher!) areas in Dubai.
> -


What she said ... on both counts


----------



## Paul_in_AD (Jan 12, 2010)

As an IT Director - you'd expect 2 -3 times that (assuming its a decent sized firm). I'm an IT nobody and earn far more than that!


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Paul_in_AD said:


> As an IT Director - you'd expect 2 -3 times that (assuming its a decent sized firm). I'm an IT nobody and earn far more than that!


I get the feeling they are calling it IT Director to make it sound more prestigious than it actually is.


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Quite right and don't fall for the line 'but it's tax-free'. Whilst there is no income tax in the UAE, that doesn't mean you are automatically exempt from UK income tax at outset. That depends on when you leave the UK and how long you remain 'non-resident for tax purposes'.
> 
> Where did you get the idea that The Marina is posh??  Whilst there are a few nice buildings it is mostly high rise tower blocks. It's popular with single people, but there are far more desirable (and posher!) areas in Dubai.
> -




When you say current salary +30% - do you mean on top of your pre or post tax income?


----------

